# Need advice on Pigeon Relocation ASAP



## Peace4Pigeons (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi. This is my first post on this site. I am desperately seeking advice on a pigeon situation. Basically what is happening is that I have been in contact with PiCAS about a pigeon overpopulation problem that the university here (West Virginia University) has been facing. I asked PiCAS and PETA to step in because I was made aware that the university was trapping and gassing these birds. With PiCAS and PETA's help, we were able to convince the university to stop gassing the pigeons and to look into more humane alternatives. WVU is now going to install bird spikes to deter the pigeons from roosting on the pillars surrounding their downtown metro station. However, PiCAS has informed me that before these spikes can be installed, I need to make sure the university removes any young birds so they are not trapped behind the spikes and abandoned by their parents. The problem is that I have absolutely no idea how to go about gathering up these young pigeons and who would be able to take them in and look after them as they would require. I am just a concerned citizen, so I really don't have any resources to handle this the way it probably should be handled. I am willing to do whatever it takes to ensure these birds are not harmed though. If any one can offer any suggestions as to what I can do, or anyone who would be willing to take in these birds, I would greatly appreciate the information. I have to act fast though... WVU is planning on installing these spikes in the next week or so. Thanks so much.

Rachel
[email protected] - email


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for all your efforts to save the pigeons from a horrible death.
Did you try to contact any rehabbers in your area? 

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you go to http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm
there are three rehabbers in VA, hopefully they can help you.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com

I'm so sorry to hear about the situation with our noble ferals there in WV.
Thank you for helping them.

I have e-mailed the a rehabber in Morgantown, please follow up if you don't hear from them, as I'm not sure if they will respond as they may or may not rehab pigeons. 

To locate them go to:

www.wildlifecare.org/list.html

There will be others that will respondwith more resources for you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Answer to the relocation of youngsters*

Hi Rachel,

I got an e-mail back today from Karl the wildlife rehabber.

Here are the contents of the e-mail:

Have her contact me. I live in Morgantown & work for West Virginia University. I have heard some horror stories about pigeons and have rescued some that wer shot on campus. I can raise fledglings or injured adults. I live 10 miles south of town in the country.

Where are the pigeons and does she have legal access to the babies to remove them? I know some live at the football stadium and many others nest on the rapid transit guide-way. I will gladly help her remove them to safety and raise them.

My phone number is 304 291-0611 after 3:30 daily or anytime on weekends. If it is a few babies I can do it myself, if it is hundreds I may have to find help, but the important thing is to save them.

I have found pigeons shot by pellet rifles and poisoned on WVU campus. I have heard it is sanctioned by WVU but no one will fess up to it publicly.

I'm so happy that he will help!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very well done, Treesa! Thank goodness that Karl is able to help with this and perhaps find even more assistance for the pigeons if it is needed.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Treesa.
Glad there is place for the babies to go.

Reti


----------

